# First full groom or trim?



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Pepper is 4 months old and I've asked the groomer to come and give her a once over as temperatures have gone from -15 to 15C now that spring has arrived.

This is the first time puppy grooming did us (Pepper did get a trim in certain areas about a month ago).

Suggested cuts/trims, I like her current look but with more warm weather on the way I don't want her to over heat.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Another picture


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's beautiful as she is. When Maggie was that age I just gave her a very light trim all over. I just wanted to get her used to the whole grooming routine rather than concentrating on cutting her hair.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Pepper is well trained for grooming, other than she always like to sit rather than stand. I suspect I'll ask for a lighter trim rather then doing anything major as I currently can easily handle this length of hair.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I did not get Dot properly cut until she was due to be spayed - when I reckoned I'd rather the groomer clipped her tummy short and tidied her up so that her she did not need to be bothered with grooming while she was sore - up until then I just had a her face and feet tidied and a 'hygiene trim' 
Pepper looks perfect just now.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Post groom photos of a #3 trimmer. Head wasn't shaved, but the grommer did do some scissoring around her nose and under her ears where her hair was particularly poofy.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Lesson learned, don't let a groomer razor your puppy...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks lovely - very grown up and my oh my you can see how much lighter she looks now.
Having their hair cut is always difficult - but hey it grows and you learn to love them in all the different ways that they look,


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She looks great - as Marzi says very grown up 

Keep the photos coming


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

She isn't any lighter really (besides the loss of the black hair on the tips from the first month born) and she has another dark band coming in, she just looks lighter because you no longer have the shadow effect from the longer hair.

She is still a cute puppy but I guess my instructions of "trim around the problem areas where her hair is getting poofy like at the top of her legs and even everything out for that 'puppy cut look' please" got lost in translation to "shave the whole puppy and leave chicken legs and return 1/3 of the dog to me..."

I'm just glad I caught them before they did here face...


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's still a pretty girl. It'll grow back fast. I had always planned on grooming Maggie myself but at Peppers age she was a wiggle worm, not to mention grumpy about me lifting her tail to brush off any cling ons . The hair on her bum was starting to collect little poos so I took my little wiggle worm to the groomer and asked that they 'trim just a little bit at her bum so the poos didn't get stuck'. The translation was a full hygiene trim that drove Maggie crazy itchy for the next few days. Soon after that she finally learned to stand still and I've groomed her myself ever since.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Pepper is very tolerant of being groomed with the exception of her face were she will but up some resistance but not a lot and quickly learns (this is happening. Whether you like it or not ) and settled down. Nail clipping is a breeze.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Tesseract said:


> Pepper is very tolerant of being groomed with the exception of her face were she will but up some resistance but not a lot and quickly learns (this is happening. Whether you like it or not ) and settled down. Nail clipping is a breeze.


Lucky you.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Lindor said:


> Lucky you.


Thank you


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Pepper now, I think I'll keep this hair length (with some face trimming).


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely to see her growing up 

She looks very fab


----------

